
Show HN: Electron Webpack Dashboard - thekenwheeler
https://github.com/FormidableLabs/electron-webpack-dashboard/
======
eat_veggies
That looks so slick! Is there any use for this if I'm using plain create-
react-app? Webpack is so huge that I feel like I can't write a better webpack
config than the create-react-app folks with their huge and complicated webpack
configs.

------
52-6F-62
Awesome work. Also thanks for the link to Open MCT!

